# Lionel 4-4-2 Atlantic, what scale is it?



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Lionel 4-4-2 Atlantic, what scale is it?


What the header says,


I picked up one of these (put in a low bid and yikes I won!) NYC version, I always wanted one of these. It looks to be in very good shape, no idea what the insides look like yet. Its going to grace my workbench display for now, but the long term plan is to fix this one up for things like the Fairplex open house runs. I will keep it track powered but might consider adding a tender battery pack and RC option (Good GOD did I actually say that?), I have read Greg's website and will read George's later, but first things first, WHAT SCALE IS THIS THING? 


Its way too big for 1/32, but it also seams a tad big for 1/29, is it LGB 1/24-5-6-7ish or something?


I need to know as I am on the lookout for an Aristo Vanderbilt tender and I want to add a doghouse to the stock tender and am considering using the Bachmann version available and I need figures for it. I want to make sure they are going to look right.


Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic 

Shouldn't the width, give the approx. scale? 

Seems the height and length can vary depending on the various railroads specifications, but I thought the width was pretty much always kept at the max width allowable. 

But what do I know.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Lionel 4-4-2 Atlantic, what scale is it 
Vic, 

It is nominally 1/29th, and looks really good as pilot in front of the Aristo Pacific:


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Pete, that looks good 

I only have a 1/22.5 and a 1/87 scale, and I'm kinda lousy at the math conversion inches to scale stuff. On the other forum I have been told this looks really good with Aristo heavyweight cars, which is what I eventually hope to acquire down the line, I can now see that they are. Thats what I really needed to know, any future acquisitions are conditional on being decent looking behind this. The l-o-n-g term plan is a fast mail express, a baggage car, a combine car and a couple of 40' "milk run" boxcars. Nothing too big but something that could easily be pulled by this beasty 

No big hurry for the moment, but train show season is right around the corner and who knows what I might find or barter at the sales tables.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Remember to look at any Atlantic carefully, quite often valve gear and crankpins are broken. 

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg I havent test run it yet, I will give a good going over. A visual inspection upon opening showed it to be in good condition. I want to add the extra engine straps and shims before I plan any other upgrades. 

I am now thinking since this sits above my workbench to make a stationary roller display track


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Victor... you can say that again... and again... man the forum has the hiccups!


----------



## apo234 (Aug 14, 2013)

dont mean to be a bother or anything... but as anyone found a good metal wheel to use for the trailing truck yet?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

For the rear truck try the axles for the Bachmann Thomas line used by the Annie, Claribel, and freight trucks.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang wouldntya know, a few months ago I went and gave away the Thomas Annie wheels I had, D'oh!


----------

